# Budget for five weeks in NYC



## miss direct (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to New York to do a course in the Autumn. I'm trying to get an idea of how much money I'll need, and whether I need to increase my overdraft. 

I am not going there for a holiday, and will not be eating in fancy restaurants or going out drinking, or getting cabs. 

I need to pay for a month long travel pass (for the subway). Do I need a photo card to get one of these?

I also need to pay for my food for the five weeks. I'll be staying in an apartment there, so hope to make my own breakfast and dinners as much as possible. What are the average cost of groceries there, and the cheapest supermarkets? Is there a NY alternative to places like Aldi? What is the cheapest street food that I can grab while out and about?

I don't want to live like a hermit, so any ideas for cheap or free entertainment would be good too. Any way of getting free cinema tickets? I like going to live comedy so any suggestions would be good too. 

Thanks for any replies


----------



## D (Aug 7, 2008)

You do not need a photo card for a monthly metrocard.  The monthly card will set you back a good deal - I don't know how much, as I don't buy 'em.

There are supermarkets all over the place - you may or may not find one comparable to Aldi.  If you're living in Clinton Hill, you'll find your options for buying food nearby to be cheaper than buying it in Tribeca (for sure).

For the cheapest really good supermarket, you're best off at Fairway - one on UWS, one in Harlem, one in Red Hook (BRooklyn, but inconvenient Brooklyn).

Free cinema tickets? 
If you figure that one out, let me know.

Remember that your currency is currently double the value the US dollar.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2008)

Compared to the UK, I found it really cheap to live in New York - if you're in Manhattan you can walk most places and their subway is much cheaper than our tube. Restaurant/cafe prices are well cheap and with your mighty Pound you should be able to get by on a tight budget. Beer is a tad expensive though.

Like London, there's loads of free stuff going on but if you see a band for free in a bar expect a hat to be thrust under your nose and bar staff should be tipped.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Food should generally be cheaper than in England, especially due to the exchange rate currently.

Tons of free entertainment on the Subway which you don't have to pay for. But if you like going to see small bands for quite cheap I recommend Arlene's Grocery on the Lower East Side where Mondays are free and midweek is only like $8 on the door.

If you fancy some offbeat gypsy punk disco there's also the Mehanta Bulgarian Bar/Club where DJ Eugene Hütz from Gogol Bordello plays on Thursdays at 113 Ludlow St. round the corner. I seem to remember that was free.

I'm not too sure about the comedy front as I haven't been to that much comedy in NY, but you could probably do worse than checking the Time Out listings. I'm sure anything off broadway though won't be cheap. Personally I'd scout out the smaller bars and comedy clubs where it's likely to be cheaper.

Hope you have fun! I wish I was going to New York for 5 weeks!


----------



## D (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm still intrigued (and amused) by the free movie ticket idea.  Can you get free movie tickets in London?

The only way to get 'em here is if there's some kind of promotion.

I am, of course, biased in this respect (it being my chosen profession and art form), but I think you would be doing yourself a disservice if you came to NYC and didn't see any theater, dance, or other live performance while here.


----------



## D (Aug 7, 2008)

Also, for cool random things around NY, especially Brooklyn, subscribe to the nonsense NY listserv.  I'll dig around for the info later.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Sometimes there are free movie screenings in the UK, or at least orange wednesdays (buy one get one free tickets).

Soooo any idea of a daily budget for food?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 7, 2008)

D said:


> I'm still intrigued (and amused) by the free movie ticket idea.  Can you get free movie tickets in London?
> 
> The only way to get 'em here is if there's some kind of promotion.
> 
> I am, of course, biased in this respect (it being my chosen profession and art form), but I think you would be doing yourself a disservice if you came to NYC and didn't see any theater, dance, or other live performance while here.



We have various free ticket giveaways occasionally in the local papers or online and there's also this website which sometimes offer free tickets in select UK cinemas if you get in there quick.

Plus there's the very popular Orange Wednesdays where you can get two cinema tickets for the price of one on a Wednesday (go figure) for simply texting at number from a phone on the Orange network.


----------



## D (Aug 7, 2008)

You know - there may be ways to get free tickets here about which I don't know.  I'm not the most avid moviegoer.  But movie tickets are expensive nowadays $11-$12.


----------



## D (Aug 7, 2008)

what is "cheap" to you re food?

Price of a banana?

Price of a pound of chicken?

give some context


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 7, 2008)

To be honest, there's not much difference between watching a film in the UK or watching it in the US anyway (apart from cool HBO trailers and cinema ads).

If you're only there for 5 weeks the likelyhood is that whatever film is out there will be on in the UK when you come back anyway no?


----------



## miss direct (Aug 7, 2008)

A pack of bagels for breakfast: how much would that be? A carton of 100% orange juice. Just basic items of food. Dried pasta, fruit and veg etc. 

I know a film is much the same here as in NY, but I like going to the cinema, it's a decent form of escapsim.


----------



## D (Aug 7, 2008)

dunno about bagels and pasta

I don't eat em, but if you must have bagels, DON'T BUY A PACK IN A SUPERMARKET! YOU'RE IN NYC! 

Buy them fresh from one of the 10 bazillion bagel shops around the city.  That should run you $0.75-$1.75 depending on where you buy em.  I think.  I mean, I can't imagine it's gone up THAT much since my bagel eating days.

Okay, with that out of the way...

Just buy good fruit and veg from the Fort Greene farmer's market (near Clint. Hill).  I mean, I could tell you where the cheapest place to buy food is - (in fact, I already did) - but it's not worth it to go hiking all over the city to save a couple of bucks (unless you're buying in bulk for a whole household or unless you're my dad who is bonkers ).

99 cents for a bushel of collard greens, apples $1.25 a pound from the farmer's market in Manhattan.  2/3 a pound of ostrich meat - $19.99 from the swank butcher.

I would be pretty surprised if you find food to be more expensive here than in London.

Are you trying to draw up a precise budget in advance? Because you won't be working? You'll just have to see about food and drink and whatnot when you arrive and see what your local supermarkets are like.

Whole Foods supermarket = very expensive
Key Foods = usually very cheap
C Town = very, very cheap indeed
Fairways = awesome, cheap, remote-ish locations
farmer's market = the bestest for fruit and veg and some meats

I never buy food off the street - pretzels and hotdogs? ick.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 7, 2008)

It's got to be Pick A Bagel for bagels in NY

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...3&attrid=&ei=neaaSOeNF5XcogOwvZjpBw&view=text

MMM Mmmmm.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't think I'll be indulging in much ostrich meat! 

I don't need a precise budget, but I'd like a rough idea. I don't want to run out of money while I'm out there! I don't own a credit card so need to be careful.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2008)

You can get a filling breakfast (large bagel and cream cheese plus oceans of coffee) for about £1.50-2. There's loads of cheap cafes and pizza places too.

Check out the excellent http://gothamist.com/ for what's on, and be sure to pick up the superb L Mag and Village Voice freebies mags. http://www.thelmagazine.com/

Oh, and if you like strong cheese _forgetaboutit._ Their 'ultra-mega watch out!' strong cheddar is about as powerful as our Cheshire cheese, and the tea's almost always rubbish but the coffee is good. Their bagels kick our sorry Limey asses too.


----------



## D (Aug 7, 2008)

editor said:


> Oh, and if you like strong cheese _forgetaboutit._ Their 'ultra-mega watch out!' strong cheddar is about as powerful as our Cheshire cheese, and the tea's almost always rubbish but the coffee is good. Their bagels kick our sorry Limey asses too.



You just have to know where to go, my friend.  Midtown east side ain't it (except for fab Japanese tea).  Some really good tea is coming your way soon (though it's for eme not you ).


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the look of going to one of these nights:  http://www.drsketchy.com/

If you're really skint, there are groups that do dumpster diving, I remember a tv report a few months ago and there was a group that were doing it, taking the ingredients back to what looked like a social centre.  Can't remember the name of the group or social centre though, but you'll be able to find some general information here:  http://freegan.info/

But even if you're not *that* skint, tagging along might be a good way of meeting some interesting locals.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2008)

D said:


> .  Some really good tea is coming your way soon (though it's for eme not you ).


I don't want any of that hippy 'erbal shit!


----------



## D (Aug 8, 2008)

editor said:


> I don't want any of that hippy 'erbal shit!



Good! More for her!


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 8, 2008)

miss direct said:


> I'm trying to get an idea of how much money I'll need,



$100/day X 35 days = $3,500

this is just spending/entertainment/food money 

enjoy


----------



## miss direct (Aug 8, 2008)

Errrr...$100 a DAY? Are you serious? I'll be studying full time, and am not planning on going shopping. I've been to NYC before so have done a bit of sightseeing already. 

I don't spend £50 a day in England, not even in London, and certainly don't intend to spend that much over there!


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 8, 2008)

miss direct said:


> Errrr...$100 a DAY? Are you serious?



NYC is very expensive with the highest taxes in the US


----------



## ethel (Aug 8, 2008)

$100 a day though? that's just silly! if you are cooking your own meals i'd say $30 to $40 would be more than enough.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 8, 2008)

Would you be able to break that down for me into a daily cost? Does it really cost $100 a day just to exist there?


----------



## D (Aug 8, 2008)

No.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2008)

editor said:


> You can get a filling breakfast (large bagel and cream cheese plus oceans of coffee) for about £1.50-2. There's loads of cheap cafes and pizza places too.



You've been ripped off!!

Me and Mrs27 usually get a bagel with cream cheese and a coffee from one of those stainles steell mobile thingies on the street corners and pay about $3 for both of us.

NY is the city where a 38inch pizza costs about £8 so I think the OP can get by on £5-6 a day for food even if they eat out all the time, we've done it although we have the odd expensive meal too.

A 30 day metrocard is $81, whats that about £1.50 a day for unlimited bus and subway, gotta be the deal of the year!

If you have to do NY on an absolute minimum and dont do any expensive eating out, drinking etc I would say that £20 a day would see you thru easily. It would be a shame tho not to budget for a couple of nights out, a few attractions and some good eating.


----------



## D (Aug 8, 2008)

miss direct said:


> Would you be able to break that down for me into a daily cost? Does it really cost $100 a day just to exist there?



I think you may be going overboard with your planning concerns.  If you live as you do in London while you're in NY it will be cheaper, just by virtue of the exchange rate.  So just plan for that and give yourself a little extra for indulgences and explorations.

Don't forget to have your student card handy for things like museums and performances.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 8, 2008)

But I dont live in London! Im quite careful with money. I need to plan so i can work out if i need to increase my overdraft. Plus id like to keep my costs down in ny so i can travel a bit once my course has finished. Hopefully ill get a student card there as i dont have one now. Havent been a student for years!


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 8, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> $100 a day though? that's just silly!



well he did say he doesn't want to live like a hermit....


----------



## ethel (Aug 8, 2008)

but $100? that's a lot. i've more than managed on $40 a day before.


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 9, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> but $100? that's a lot. i've more than managed on $40 a day before.



yea but the apartment will cost at minimum $50/day so i'm factoring that in


----------



## dada (Aug 9, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's got to be Pick A Bagel for bagels in NY
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...3&attrid=&ei=neaaSOeNF5XcogOwvZjpBw&view=text
> 
> MMM Mmmmm.



pick a bagel!  how i miss the fresh baked sesame toasted with cream cheese!
it's my usual stop for breakfast in my student days...
(((poor students)))

second the recommendation.


----------



## D (Aug 9, 2008)

miss direct said:


> But I dont live in London! Im quite careful with money. I need to plan so i can work out if i need to increase my overdraft. Plus id like to keep my costs down in ny so i can travel a bit once my course has finished. Hopefully ill get a student card there as i dont have one now. Havent been a student for years!



Fair enough! I thought you were London-based.  Yes, you will get a student card.  And if they don't give you one, demand it. 

Really and truly, though, you can't expect someone to give you a cent-by-cent breakdown of daily expenses that will serve you - everyone lives and spends differently.  Clearly, Detroit City spends a lot in NYC.


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 9, 2008)

D said:


> Clearly, Detroit City spends a lot in NYC.



well 50% of my estimate of $100/day was for housing in the apartment (and even thats real cheap for NYC).  he didn't say that he was living there for free.

jeez


----------



## miss direct (Aug 9, 2008)

It's "SHE"...the "miss" part of my name gives it away...

I'm not getting free accommodation, but I already know the cost of that so wasn't including it in my daily costs.


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 9, 2008)

miss direct said:


> It's "SHE"...the "miss" part of my name gives it away...







			
				md said:
			
		

> I'm not getting free accommodation, but I already know the cost of that so wasn't including it in my daily costs.



i see...in that case I revise my estimate to $50/day


----------



## Maltin (Aug 9, 2008)

D said:


> But movie tickets are expensive nowadays $11-$12.


but nowhere near as expensive as central London, where prices are around $20-$30


----------



## Maltin (Aug 9, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> To be honest, there's not much difference between watching a film in the UK or watching it in the US anyway (apart from cool HBO trailers and cinema ads).


I would say the main differences are that it is generally cheaper in the US and there are sometimes no adverts before the film (although I understand they are becoming more common).


----------



## D (Aug 10, 2008)

Maltin said:


> but nowhere near as expensive as central London, where prices are around $20-$30


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 10, 2008)

Maltin said:


> I would say the main differences are that it is generally cheaper in the US and there are sometimes no adverts before the film (although I understand they are becoming more common).



we pay like $17,000 for a small bucket of popcorn, not including tax.... God help you if you want a soft drink


----------



## ethel (Aug 10, 2008)

only if you go to the big chains in the west end though. the barbican is £7 if you book online. the PCC is very cheap and any of the picturehouses are pretty reasonable too. also, cineworld still do their £15 cinema pass.


----------



## D (Aug 10, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> we pay like $17,000





dude - what continent are you on?

$17,000?

like if you just write $17 no one will get what you're talking about?


----------



## Athos (Aug 10, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> we pay like $17,000 for a small bucket of popcorn, not including tax.... God help you if you want a soft drink



Fuckin' Mugabe, eh?!


----------



## Athos (Aug 10, 2008)

miss direct said:


> I am not going there for a holiday, and will not be eating in fancy restaurants or going out drinking, or getting cabs.



Why not?  it's an awful place, and they're three of the things that make it less unbearable!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2008)

Athos said:


> Why not?  it's an awful place, and they're three of the things that make it less unbearable!



With that comment you have just disqualified yeself from any sensible debate on any aspect of NY.


----------



## Athos (Aug 10, 2008)

1927 said:


> With that comment you have just disqualified yeself from any sensible debate on any aspect of NY.



If you say so.  Sorry, I didn't realise I wasn't allowed my own opinion of the place.


----------



## Maltin (Aug 10, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> only if you go to the big chains in the west end though. the barbican is £7 if you book online. the PCC is very cheap and any of the picturehouses are pretty reasonable too. also, cineworld still do their £15 cinema pass.


As I stated, I was comparing prices to central London (vs central Manhattan) which I thought made more sense than comparing to areas where rents are lower. If one was to look outside central London, the average UK ticket price is more than £5 compared to around £3.60 in the US.


----------



## D (Aug 10, 2008)

Athos said:


> Fuckin' Mugabe, eh?!


----------

